# unnecessary repetition



## Setwale_Charm

В официальных некрологах часто пишут так:
На ..-ом году жизни после долгой и продолжительной болезни ... июня скончался ...

Не является ли "долгой и продолжительной" неуместной тафтологией здесь?


----------



## Ptak

А по-моему, пишут "после _тяжелой_ и продолжительной".


----------



## Alacer

да, звучит плохо. это тафтология.
Говорят, помимо того, что сказал Ptak, еще так:
_"после долгой и тяжелой болезни"_
но особой разницы нет


----------



## Kolan

"В отделе Вечной Молодости после *долгой и продолжительной* болезни скончалась модель бессмертного человека"

Речь может идти о двух болезнях, одной - *долгой*, другой - *продолжительной*. :d Человек же может умереть от двух болезней сразу?


----------



## Alacer

Это ерунда. Написано по ошибке наверно, или с некоторыми намерениями, которые из данного контекста не видны


----------



## Kolan

alacer said:


> Это ерунда. Написано по ошибке наверно, или с некоторыми намерениями, которые из данного контекста не видны


Гугл выбрасывает тысячи независимых примеров на "*долгой и продолжительной*". Это значит, что ошибаются или имеют некие схожие намерения тысячи авторов.

То, что я написал выше - утрировано нарочно, разве вы этого не почувствовали по вводной цитате?


----------



## Alacer

почему же, я это вопринял как шутку)
Дело в том, что ни я, ни мои крайне образованные родители не согласны с такой фразой. Т.е. ее могут использовать если просто хотят подчеркнуть "два раза" что "дело было долгое", но все равно в официальных документах, в формальных текстах этого не должно быть. Кто-то может это использовать чисти, я думаю, для гиперболизирования..вот.


----------



## cyanista

Определенно та*В*тология.


----------



## Kolan

"*Долгие продолжительные*" что? Правильно, *аплодисменты*.
2200 ссылок (вкл. единичные примеры на: несмолкающие овации, бои, ругательства, отношения, глубокие рассуждения, сидения, поцелуи, беседы, интервью, кабинетные деловые игры, и даже страстные тренировки...)
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%B5+%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B6%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US
и http://www.beyond-times.de/widd/ru/hhpf/019hhpf.htm
В этом есть некий смысл, помимо тавтологии.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

prolonged [and] permanent


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> prolonged [and] permanent


Если речь об аплодисментах, то, м.б., *lengthy* лучше.

А как вам незабываемое:
"После долгих продолжительных аплодисментов скончался, не приходя в сознание, выдающийся деятель..."?


----------



## Oh là là

Какое счастье, что моя дочь уже не понимает этого юмора! В смысле, ей объяснять надо, что именно здесь смешно.


----------



## tram-pam-pam

незабываемое незабвенно
: )

ps
BTW:
незабвенный И незабываемый ("Мой родной город. Незабвенный *и* незабываемый.")
unforgettable and hmm... unforgettable


----------



## Kolan

tram-pam-pam said:


> незабываемое незабвенно
> 
> *незабвенный* И *незабываемый* ("Мой родной город. Незабвенный *и* незабываемый.")
> *unforgettable* And Hmm... *unforgettable*


Обратите внимание, как в данном случае проявляется внутренняя степень свободы РЯ, обусловленная дуализмом лексики, унаследованной параллельно из церковнославянского и древнерусского. Попытка отразить этот нюанс при переводе на английский обречена.


----------



## Maroseika

"Долгие продолжительные аплодисменты" - бессмыслица.
"Долгие, продолжительные аплодисменты" - художественный прием, оправданный дальнейшим повествованием об их переходе в овацию. После чего все встают. Но не уходят.
Правда, в случае с болезнью, такой прием не катит. Такая же ошибка, как "волеизлияние" - говорят, уже и в официальных текстах встречается.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> "Долгие продолжительные аплодисменты" - бессмыслица.


Какой смысл в запятой, по-вашему?


----------

